# how long till they die!!!



## heavyfreak (Apr 12, 2006)

seeds that is? I just ordered a total of 20 seeds and some freebies I'm going to plant about 6 of those how long untill your avarge seed goes bad? is there anything I can do to make then last longer?


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2006)

place them an airtight container with a descicant (a few grains of rice works), then store them in a "cool dry" place. I prefer the crisper drawer in the refridgerator.
  I have seeds in excess of 5 years old that I recently had 100% germination on, stored exactly like this.


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 12, 2006)

hicks,

sweet deal thanks!


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 31, 2008)

the seeds stays alive forever... long time ago in B.C. time the Egyptian did buried the queen and kings, their cats with loath of marijuana seeds inside, wrapped like mummies, I'm sure the scientist did grew some of these seeds and proven its last forever..  just do not crush it,  storage it, if freeze it, im skeptical about it, but I storage it in the fishing hook box  packed of it.. refridge might be ok, but I put it up in dark place cool place.  all good.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 31, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> the seeds stays alive forever... long time ago in B.C. time the Egyptian did buried the queen and kings, their cats with loath of marijuana seeds inside, wrapped like mummies, I'm sure the scientist did grew some of these seeds and proven its last forever..  just do not crush it,  storage it, if freeze it, im skeptical about it, but I storage it in the fishing hook box  packed of it.. refridge might be ok, but I put it up in dark place cool place.  all good.



Forever? I have about 500 seeds that were my dads from the 70's.... LMAO.


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 31, 2008)

Not Marijuana, but this tells you how long seeds last: 
w ww.nytimes.com/2008/06/17/science/17obseed.html?ref=todayspaper


----------

